# Meetings > Ομάδες Εργασίας >  Συγκριτικό test antennas

## enaon

Επειδή ομάδα δοκιμών δεν έχει ακόμα συνταχθεί, αλλά ομαδικές για feeders και πιάτα τρέχουν, προτείνω το εξής: 
Σε συνεννόηση με τον john70, που διαθέτει όργανα μετρήσεως, και τον ngia που διαθέτει τεχνογνωσία, και φυσικά όποιον άλλο έχει όρεξη, προτιθέμεθα να κάνουμε ένα συγκριτικό στις τρέχοντες λύσεις. Παρακαλώ λοιπόν τον stelios και τον climber να μου στείλουν ένα pm, ώστε αν είναι δυνατόν να μας παραχωρήσουν από ένα δείγμα.

----------


## nvak

Επιτέλους μία καλή κίνηση  ::  
Αν χρειασθείτε βοήθεια και εγώ μαζί σας.
Προσφέρω και την δική μου Slotted waveguide για μετρήσεις
Εκτός απο πιάτα Offset καλο θα ήταν να δοκιμάζαμε και πιάτα Prime Focus

----------


## socrates

Έτσι μπράβο... συμφωνώ και εγώ με τις δοκιμές! Είμαι και εγώ μέσα, Θα συνεισφέρω όπως μπορώ!

----------


## dti

Για τις ανάγκες του test μπορώ να διαθέσω:

1) 1 feeder by Stelios,
2) 1 feeder γραμμικής πόλωσης της Poynting
3) 2 feeder κυκλικής πόλωσης της Poynting
4) 1 andrew mag grid 24 dbi (προσωρινά την έχει ο hobbit)

----------


## lambrosk

Σε κάνα μήνα μπορώ να διαθέσω για δοκιμές:
Πρώην Στέλλα -> νυν Στέλιο  ::

----------


## nvak

Κανένα νέο  ::

----------


## socrates

nvak, το ίδιο ακριβως ήθελα να ρωτήσω και εγώ αλλά με πρόλαβες  ::

----------


## enaon

Υπήρξε απάντηση από τον climber, αλλά όχι από τον Stelios ακόμη.

----------


## dti

> Υπήρξε απάντηση από τον climber, αλλά όχι από τον Stelios ακόμη.


Πάντως ισχύει και η δική μου προσφορά:



> Για τις ανάγκες του test μπορώ να διαθέσω:
> 
> 1) 1 feeder by Stelios,
> 2) 1 feeder γραμμικής πόλωσης της Poynting
> 3) 2 feeder κυκλικής πόλωσης της Poynting
> 4) 1 andrew mag grid 24 dbi (προσωρινά την έχει ο hobbit)


Μόνο που το feeder του stelios μπορώ να το διαθέσω από το επόμενο Σαββατοκύριακο και μετά...

----------


## enaon

Ναι, απλά θα ήθελα το feeder να είναι στο πιάτο του, προσαρμοσμένο απο τον stelios, διοτι ουσιστικά ο stelios την προσαρμογή παρέχει.

----------


## dti

OK, έχω και πιάτο 80 cm. Gilbertini από τον stelios. Τώρα αν θες set πλήρως προσαρμοσμένο από τον stelios δεν επιμένω, αν και το πιο σωστό θα ήταν να γίνει δοκιμή και μ' ένα μη άριστα προσαρμοσμένο feeder (όπως πιθανότατα θα ισχύει στην πλειοψηφία των περιπτώσεων, όπου δηλαδή δεν κάνει την εγκατάσταση ο stelios).

----------


## lambrosk

Κάνατε τίποτα το Σάββατο το πρωί; 
Έχουμε κάνα χοντρικό αποτέλεσμα;

----------


## nvak

Έγιναν συγκριτικές μετρήσεις Σάββατο και Κυριακή και όχι μόνον το πρωί  ::  Εγω δυστυχώς μπόρεσα να παρευρεθώ μόνον το Σάββατο το πρωί. Τα αποτελέσματα θα έχουν ενδειαφέρον.

----------


## ngia

::  Ο σκοπός των πρώτων δοκιμών που κάναμε ήταν να αποκτήσουμε μια πρώτη επαφή με τις διαδικασίες μετρήσεων, να πειραματιστούμε με τις συνθήκες μέτρησης, τη μεθοδολογία, τα σφάλματα.
Επίσης σκοπός μας ήταν να συγκρίνουμε τις κεραίες όσον αφορά τα βασικά χαρακτηριστικά, όπως κέρδος, απομόνωση πόλωσης, διάγραμμα ακτινοβολίας.

 ::  Στο pdf που επισυνάπτεται περιγράφουμε τα αποτελέσματα και τα επακόλουθα συμπεράσματα.

 ::  Απώτερος στόχος είναι να καθιερωθεί η αντίληψη ότι ο εξοπλισμός (κεραίες, συσκευές, s/w) που προορίζεται για ευρεία χρήση από το awmn θα δοκιμάζεται, συγκρίνεται και μετά θα εγκρίνεται ή όχι για χρήση. Αν δεν είναι δυνατή η δοκιμή του, ο εξοπλισμός θα πρέπει να συνοδεύεται από υποστήριξη του κατασκευαστή (προδιαγραφές, ανοχές,..)
Με αυτό τον τρόπο ευελπιστούμε κάποια στιγμή να αποκτήσουμε σαφή εικόνα για τον εξοπλισμό μας, θα κάνουμε χρήση μόνο ποιοτικού εξοπλισμού και να ελλατώσουμε το κόστος του δικτύου.

 ::  Εικόνες από το event
http://ngia.rootforge.org/HomePageFi.../Measurements/
http://www.ngia.awmn/HomePageFiles/P...ents/index.htm

----------


## lambrosk

Μπράβο παιδιά νομίζω ότι επιβεβαιώνονται αρκετά πράγματα!

Θα μπορούσαμε θεωρητικά να επεκτείνουμε την χοάνη του feeder του Στέλιου έτσι ώστε να κερδίσουμε και μεγαλύτερη απομώνοση και καλύτερη στόχευση στο πιάτο γλυτώνοντας τους οπίσθιους λοβούς;  ::

----------


## enaon

Το feeder climber-jamesbond απουσίαζε, διότι οι κατασκευαστές του δεν το παραχώρησαν τελικά. Η συμπεριφορά του θεωρείται αντίστοιχη με το feeder του stelios #1540, λόγο του πανομοιότυπου σχεδιασμού.
Οι δοκιμές με το feeder του stelios #1540 έγιναν χωρίς το πιάτο που δίνει ο ίδιος, για τον ίδιο λόγο.
Διαφορά μεγάλη στην συμπεριφορά του, δεν αναμένεται με την χρήση του δικού του πιάτου, αλλά πρέπει να μετρηθεί ξανά πριν καταδικαστεί. Για χρήση σε συμβατικό πιάτο πάντως, δεν μοιάζει κατάλληλο.

----------


## MAuVE

Αν κατάλαβα καλά, το feeder κυκλικής το μετρήσατε με επίσης κυκλικής από την άλλη μεριά.

Αν είναι έτσι, η διαφορά που βρήκατε μπορεί να οφείλεται στην σχέση Cisco - feeder κυκλικής στο σημείο λήψης. 
Υπάρχει εκεί κάποιος άγνωστος παράγων που μεταβάλει το κέρδος με το χρόνο. 
Εχω παρατηρήσει έως και 3 db απόκλιση χωρίς κανένα προφανή λόγο.

Από τη μεριά της εκπομπής, πιστεύω ότι το ζευγάρι DLink + feeder κυκλικής, έχουν πιό σταθερή απόδωση, γιατί το DLink δεν πολυεπιρρεάζεται από το φορτίο.
Το έχω ξαναγράψει πληστάκις, για γεννήτρια μετρήσεων είναι ότι πρέπει. 

Θα είχε ενδιαφέρον να μετρήσετε το feeder κυκλικής με την πρότυπη κεραία γραμμικής που χρησιμοποιήσατε σε περιστροφή.

Θα βλέπαμε αν η πόλωση είναι ελλειπτική και πόσο, που γράφετε.

Ορεξη να έχετε, να το κάνετε την επόμενη φορά.

----------


## dti

> Αν κατάλαβα καλά, το feeder κυκλικής το μετρήσατε με επίσης κυκλικής από την άλλη μεριά.


Οχι δεν νομίζω, παρέδωσα ένα μόνο feeder κυκλικής, ενώ είχα και 2ο...

----------


## MAuVE

> Οχι δεν νομίζω, παρέδωσα ένα μόνο feeder κυκλικής, ενώ είχα και 2ο...


Να υποθέσω τότε ότι τα νούμερα που εμφανίζονται στο excel έχουν αυξηθεί από τα μετρηθέντα κατα 3; dB, λόγω της διαφορετικής πόλωσης ;

----------


## ngia

> Θα είχε ενδιαφέρον να μετρήσετε το feeder κυκλικής με την πρότυπη κεραία γραμμικής που χρησιμοποιήσατε σε περιστροφή. 
> 
> Θα βλέπαμε αν η πόλωση είναι ελλειπτική και πόσο, που γράφετε. 
> Να υποθέσω τότε ότι τα νούμερα που εμφανίζονται στο excel έχουν αυξηθεί από τα μετρηθέντα κατα 3; dB, λόγω της διαφορετικής πόλωσης ;


Επειδή θέλαμε οι συνθήκες να είναι οι ίδιες δεν αλλάξαμε την πρότυπη κεραία γραμμικής.
Παρατηρήσαμε ότι το κέρδος άλλαζε όσο περιστρέφαμε το feeder και η μόνη εξήγηση ήταν ότι η πόλωση είναι ελλειπτική (δηλ. έχει μια κυκλική και μια γραμμική συνιστώσα)
Όντως προσθέσαμε 3dB για να βγάλουμε μια εκτίμηση. Η ακριβής τιμή δεν μας ενδιαφερε, αφού φάνηκε ότι σαν κέρδος και σαν διάγραμμα ακτινοβολίας ήταν σαφώς κατώτερο.





> Αν είναι έτσι, η διαφορά που βρήκατε μπορεί να οφείλεται στην σχέση Cisco - feeder κυκλικής στο σημείο λήψης. 
> Υπάρχει εκεί κάποιος άγνωστος παράγων που μεταβάλει το κέρδος με το χρόνο. 
> Εχω παρατηρήσει έως και 3 db απόκλιση χωρίς κανένα προφανή λόγο.


Θα μετρήσουμε κάποια στιγμή στάσιμα για το feeder, ίσως εκεί να βρίσκεται η εξήγηση. 
Πάντως η δοκιμή ήταν με γραμμική κεραία απέναντι και feeder κυκλικής για δοκιμή. Το σήμα ήταν απόλυτα σταθερό και άλλαζε (αν θυμάμαι περίπου 1dB) όσο περιστρέφαμε το feeder.




> Το έχω ξαναγράψει πληστάκις, για γεννήτρια μετρήσεων είναι ότι πρέπει.


Σταθερότατο σήμα από το DLink, παρότι οι συνθήκες (πχ θερμοκρασία) άλλαζαν πολύ.

----------


## ngia

Συγκριτικά διαγράμματα ακτινοβολίας, όπως δίνονται από τους κατασκευαστές για τις Stella_Doradus, Pasific_Wireless, Andrew και ο σχολιασμός τους
Είχαμε μικροεκπλήξεις.

----------


## MAuVE

> Θα μετρήσουμε κάποια στιγμή στάσιμα για το feeder, ίσως εκεί να βρίσκεται η εξήγηση.


Εχω μετρήσει την προσαρμογή και ήταν το ίδιο καλή με τα γραμμικά.

Δεν ξέρω όμως αν ήταν σε καλή στιγμή. 

Είναι γενικά με τις ώρες του

----------


## socrates

Η διαδικασία ήταν χρονοβόρα αλλά έγινε με κέφι και έβγαλε κάποια σημαντικά συμπεράσματα! Τέτοιες προσπάθειες είναι προς την σωστή κατεύθυνση, και στοχεύουν στην βελτίωση του εξοπλισμού του δικτύου.

Μπράβο λοιπόν σε όλους όσους συμμετείχαν και ευελπιστώ σε μια εξίσου καλή συνεργασία στο μέλλον!

----------


## nkladakis

Συγχαρητήρια παιδιά!! πολύ καλό ξεκίνημα για την ομάδα RF
Συνεχίστε την πολύ καλή δουλειά που κάνετε.
Ελπίζω και οι υπόλοιπες ομάδες να μας εκπλήξουν τόσο ευχάριστα  ::

----------


## stelios #1540

Μπράβο παιδία άριστη δαυλιά 

Sorry που απουσίαζα παντελώς αλλά καταλαβαίνετε ¨φόρτος εργασίας¨

Μπορώ να παρέχω ότι ζητήσετε από την Τετάρτη που μας έρχεται

Έχω ετοιμάσει το καινούριο feed που (rev2) που από τις δοκιμές που έκανα σε σύγκριση με το προηγούμενο ανέβηκε κατά 2-3db στο σύστημα (Όντως υπήρχε πρόβλημα σχεδίασης)

Μια παρατήρηση μόνο
(Το feed που δοκιμάσατε δίνει πολύ καλύτερα αποτελέσματα με το πιάτο τύπου ΤRΙAΧ για στο οποίο έχει σχεδιαστή λόγο του ότι το συγκεκριμένο πιάτο έχει πολύ μικρότερη εστιακή απόσταση από τα συνηθισμένα πχ. Η διαφορά του Gilbertiny 80cm με το ΤΡΙΑΧ 80cm είναι κάπου στα 15cm Εστί μπορείτε να καταλάβετε ότι θέλει εντελώς διαφορετική σχεδίαση από το ένα στο άλλο)

----------


## stelios #1540

A και για να μην υπάρχει και καμία παρεξήγηση δεν τα γράφω όλα αυτά για να υπερασπιστώ τα συμφέροντα μου. Κάνω ότι καλύτερο μπορώ και για να εξυπηρετήσω την κατάσταση

Αν κρίνεται ότι είμαι ανεπαρκής μπορώ να σταματήσω η να υιοθετήσω οποιαδήποτε συμβουλή για την βελτίωση τουν κατασκευών

Α και θα πρέπει σιγά να γίνει και μια ερευνά για το τη γίνετε με τους 5ghz
(Εγώ ιδη έχω φτιάξει feed)

----------


## pavlidisd

Να επιβεβαιώσω και γω ότι στο λινκ με το Νάσο και με τα δύο feeders είχαμε με cisco ακριβώς το ίδιο σήμα...

Συγχαρήτηρια σε όλους σας για την δουλειά! Πολύ οργανωμένη και αναλυτική! Αντέ και καλή συνέχεια!  ::

----------


## JS

Παιδιά κανονίστε κανα τεστ με το πακέτο "Στέλιου" γιατί νομίζω οτι πρέπει να έχει μεγάλη διαφορά. Εγώ έβγαλα 3db παραπάνω στο ίδιο λινκ αλλάζοντας πιάτο ομαδικής+poynting με του Στέλιου + triax (σε οριζόντια πόλωση και τα δύο).
Τώρα δεν ξέρω αν είναι απο καλύτερο gain ή απομόνωση , πάντως δεν είναι απο καλύτερη στόχευση  :: 
Μήπως πρέπει να γίνει και καμμια συγκριτική δοκιμή σε πακέτα πιάτο+feeder γιατί μάλλον πρέπει να παίζουν διαφορές.

----------


## lambrosk

> Έχω ετοιμάσει το καινούριο feed που (rev2) που από τις δοκιμές που έκανα σε σύγκριση με το προηγούμενο ανέβηκε κατά 2-3db στο σύστημα (Όντως υπήρχε πρόβλημα σχεδίασης)


Μας πέρνει να κάνουμε στο παλιό καμιά μετατροπή;




> Μια παρατήρηση μόνο
> (Το feed που δοκιμάσατε δίνει πολύ καλύτερα αποτελέσματα με το πιάτο τύπου ΤRΙAΧ για στο οποίο έχει σχεδιαστή λόγο του ότι το συγκεκριμένο πιάτο έχει πολύ μικρότερη εστιακή απόσταση από τα συνηθισμένα πχ. Η διαφορά του Gilbertiny 80cm με το ΤΡΙΑΧ 80cm είναι κάπου στα 15cm Εστί μπορείτε να καταλάβετε ότι θέλει εντελώς διαφορετική σχεδίαση από το ένα στο άλλο)


Εννοείς δηλαδή ότι το παλιό δεν δούλευε καλά με gilbertini αλλά με τα άλλα δούλευε καλύτερα;
Και εμένα που το πιάτο δεν ήρθε πακέτο απο εσένα γιατί ήταν απο άλλη ομαδική πιθανότατα δεν έχει σωστή εστιακή απόσταση;
Αυτήν μπορώ να την υπολογίσω εγώ μόνος μου;

----------


## ngia

> Έχω ετοιμάσει το καινούριο feed που (rev2) που από τις δοκιμές που έκανα σε σύγκριση με το προηγούμενο ανέβηκε κατά 2-3db στο σύστημα (Όντως υπήρχε πρόβλημα σχεδίασης) 
> Μια παρατήρηση μόνο
> (Το feed που δοκιμάσατε δίνει πολύ καλύτερα αποτελέσματα με το πιάτο τύπου ΤRΙAΧ για στο οποίο έχει σχεδιαστή λόγο του ότι το συγκεκριμένο πιάτο έχει πολύ μικρότερη εστιακή απόσταση από τα συνηθισμένα πχ. Η διαφορά του Gilbertiny 80cm με το ΤΡΙΑΧ 80cm είναι κάπου στα 15cm Εστί μπορείτε να καταλάβετε ότι θέλει εντελώς διαφορετική σχεδίαση από το ένα στο άλλο) )


Τα offset κάτοπτρα έχουν ένα αρκετά ψηλό f/D της τάξης του 0.6-0.8. Κατά συνέπεια απαιτούν για τον καλό φωτισμό τους ένα feeder με αρκετό κέρδος. Επίσης επειδή το κάτοπτρο είναι ασύμμετρο απαιτεί και κάπου είδους ασύμμετρο φωτισμό.
Feeder που διαπιστώσαμε ότι τα καταφέρνουν καλά είναι η *yaggi* (Poynding) και η *Biquad* και σε κάποιο μικρότερο βαθμό ο *ανοικτός κυλινδρικός κυματοδηγός*. Άριστο feeder θα ήταν και μια χοανοκεραία αφου΄μπορούμε να ρυθμίσουμε κατά βούληση το φωτισμό και στις δύο διαστάσεις παίζοντας με τις διαστάσεις της, αλλά υπάρχει πρόβλημα διαστάσεων και στήριξης.

 ::  Τελικά για τα συνήθη offset σαν ιδιοκατασκευές προτείνονται:
Η Biquad είναι καλή περίπτωση αλλά θέλει οπωσδήποτε δουλειά στο εργαστήριο. 
Πολύ καλή και η yagi, αλλά δε ξέρουμε διαστάσεις
O ανοικτός κυλινδρικός είναι κατά την άποψη μου μια μέση λύση αφού μπορεί να γίνει από τον καθένα χωρίς να απαιτείται πρόσβαση στο εργαστήριο. Αυτός είναι βέλτιστος για ένα κάτοπτρο με f/D γύρω στα 0.4 δηλ πιο βαθύ.

Όσον αφορά τον ανοικτό κυλινδρικό κυματοδηγό, η θεωρητική βέλτιστη διάμετρος για κυματοδήγηση είναι 90μμ. Αν τον κάνεις στενότερο έχεις μικρότερο κέρδος και λιγότερο εύρος λειτουργίας της κεραίας.
Αν τον κάνεις μεγαλύτερο έχεις μεγαλύτερο κέρδος, αλλά και κυματοδήγηση περισσότερων ρυθμών με αποτέλεσμα το διάγραμμα ακτινοβολίας να γίνεται χάλια.
Όσον αφορά το μήκος πρέπει να είναι τόσο ΄ωστε να κυματοδηγείται πλήρως ένα τουλάχιστον μήκος κύματος lg. Ο κοντός κυματοδηγός είναι λάθος σχεδίαση αφού η μετάβαση από διάδοση μέσα στον κυματοδηγό, σε διάδοση στον κενό χώρο δεν είναι ομαλή.
Και φυσικά οι διαστάσεις του μονοπόλου και η θέση του πρέπει να είναι οι σωστές ώστε να έχουμε προσαρμογή.




> Αν κρίνεται ότι είμαι ανεπαρκής μπορώ να σταματήσω η να υιοθετήσω οποιαδήποτε συμβουλή για την βελτίωση τουν κατασκευών


Δεν είσαι ανεπαρκής,αφού έχεις το μεράκι και την όρεξη να ασχολείσαι με τις κατασκευές.
Θα πρέπει όμως να υπάρχει *υποστήριξη* για τις συσκευές αυτές, δηλαδή μετρήσεις για τα χαρακτηριστικά τους, έστω και συγκριτικές αφού αυτές προορίζονται για ευρεία χρήση. Επίσης υποστήριξη μπορεί να θεωρηθεί η πιστοποίηση για τα χαρακτηριστικά τους. (πχ ότι το κέρδος δεν θα είναι χειρότερο από .., ότι τα στάσιμα δεν θα είναι χειρότερα από ..)
αυτό ισχύει γενικότερα φυσικά. Με μια λέξη δηλαδή θα ήθελα όταν χρησιμοποιώ εξοπλισμό να γνωρίζω ακριβώς τι κάνει και ποιες οι δυνατότητες του.
Για παράδειγμα τα πιάτα μου τα έχω εφοδιασμένα με μακριές - χάλκινες cantennes. Μετά τις δοκιμές διαπίστωσα ότι (σαν ιδιοκατασκευή) θα μπορούσα να κερδίσω το κάτιτις, βάζοντας Biquad. Επομένως θα δοκιμάσω με αυτά, ίσως χωρίς να αξίζει τον κόπο. Ξέρω όμως ακριβώς τι μπορώ να περιμένω από την κάθε κεραία.

Δεν ξέρω αν θα ήταν σκόπιμο και φυσικά αν εσύ έχεις τη δυνατότητα-χρόνο να αλλάξεις ή να βελτιώσεις τα κοντά feeder με κάτι άλλο, αν η διαφορά απόδοσης που είδες (2-3dB) αξίζει τον κόπο. Επίσης και στο σύστημα στεγονοποίησης τους πρέπει να σκεφτείς κάποια διαφορετική πατέντα, από την αρχική. 




> Α και θα πρέπει σιγά να γίνει και μια ερευνά για το τη γίνετε με τους 5ghz 
> (Εγώ ιδη έχω φτιάξει feed)


Κάτσε να μας δώσουν την μπάντα πρώτα, γιατί δε βλέπω φως στον ορίζοντα. Καλές κεραίες για feeder πάντως έχω την εντύπωση ότι θα είναι to Biquad, Χοανοκεραία, yagi, αρκεί μια κλιμάκωση στις διαστάσεις.





> Εγώ έβγαλα 3db παραπάνω στο ίδιο λινκ αλλάζοντας πιάτο ομαδικής+poynting με του Στέλιου + triax (σε οριζόντια πόλωση και τα δύο). 
> Τώρα δεν ξέρω αν είναι απο καλύτερο gain ή απομόνωση , πάντως δεν είναι απο καλύτερη στόχευση


Η οριζόντια πόλωση θέλει (αν θέλουμε να είμαστε βέλτιστοι) άλλο feeder. (εκτός αν γυρίσουμε όλο το πιάτο 90 μοίρες)





> Εννοείς δηλαδή ότι το παλιό δεν δούλευε καλά με gilbertini αλλά με τα άλλα δούλευε καλύτερα; 
> Και εμένα που το πιάτο δεν ήρθε πακέτο απο εσένα γιατί ήταν απο άλλη ομαδική πιθανότατα δεν έχει σωστή εστιακή απόσταση; 
> Αυτήν μπορώ να την υπολογίσω εγώ μόνος μου;


Το σημείο εστίασης μπορείς να το εκτιμήσεις εύκολα, από τη θέση που έχει το στήριγμα για τον LNB. Αν είναι κλασικό πιάτο (δηλ f/D 0.6-0. ::  απλά θέλει ένα feederaki με μεγαλύτερο κέρδος

----------


## racer

Μπράβο παιδιά!!!Άριστα!!!

Στέλιο μην ανήσυχης, το να παραδεχτείς και να βελτιώσεις ένα λάθος σου λέγετε πρόοδος :: 

Πάντος πιστεύω ότι επιβάλετε να γίνουνε μέτρησης με το full set του Στελίου επειδή το έχουνε αγοράσει πόλοι και είναι καλό να ξέρουμε σε τι επίπεδα βρίσκεται (και να δρομολογήσομε πιθανή αντικατάσταση εάν χρειαστεί).

----------


## MAuVE

Στέλιο,

Μιάς και ζήτησες προτάσεις.

Αυτό που πιστεύω χρειάζεται περισσότερο είναι να πάρεις ένα τυποποιημένο πιάτο πχ. αλουμινένιο Giberdini και να φτιάξεις ένα νέο βραχίωνα για τα feeders της Poynting.

Ο νέος βραχίωνας θα βελτιστοποιεί το σημείο της εστίας (μπορείς να κερδίσεις 1-2 dB έτσι) και θα δημιουργεί κλωβό περί και πίσω από το feeder ώστε να μειώνει τις παρασιτικές εκπομπές.

----------


## stelios #1540

Λοιπόν τώρα τελείωσα μια τελευταία δοκιμή πάνω σε ένα gilbertini συγκρίνοντας το με το αφρικάνικο κατάφερα να εντοπίσω το πρόβλημα και να βρω των τρόπο να του βελτιώσω την απολαβή κατά 3 db (Δηλαδή τόσο ώστε να μην υπάρχει διαφορά από το αφρικάνικο)

Δεν μπορώ να ξέρω τι έχει τροποποιηθεί στους παραλοβούς αλλά συζητώντας με το Μauve βρήκαμε μια εύκολη πατέντα ώστε να μπορέσουμε να τους ελαττώσουμε.
Όπως διάβασα και σε κάποιο βιβλίο μπορώ να βάλλω ένα στεφάνη γύρω από το feed se απόσταση 1/4λ

Όση θέλουν μπορούν να μου δώσουν πίσω το feed για να το διορθώσω ,τουλάχιστον στην απολαβή του (είναι απλή και γρήγορη δουλίτσα)

Και αν τελικά η πατέντα για τους παράλογους αποδώσει θα δώσω το στεφάνι σαν extra σε όλους 

ΑΑΑ και μην στενοχωριέστε για την μόνωση η σιλικόνη που βάζω είναι ειδική μη συστελούμενη και την εμπιστεύομαι απόλυτα (Όποιος μου φέρει feed που έχει πάρει νερό θα του δώσω δυο καινούρια) Δεν υπάρχει και άλλη λύση πάντα βέβαια κρατώντας χαμηλά το κόστος κατασκευής 
Biquad
Όσον αφορά της yaggi έχω έτοιμο κομμάτι στους 2,5 που το έχω ελέγξει και παίζει άριστα (δίνει κανα 2db παραπάνω ) Αλλά αφενός η κατασκευή του είναι αρκετά δύσκολη και αφετέρου θέλει μεγάλες πατέντες για την στερέωση του στο πιάτο. 
Πραγματικά σκοτώνει το συγκεκριμένο ας το πούμε feed. Eνα τέτοιο έχω βάλει στον προφήτη Ηλία(από τα 3500 που έχουν κατασκευαστή) με 1,2 prime focus πιάτο και ο papashark τραβάει τα μαλλιά του . 


Θα postaro και photo


Ngia δεν μου δίνεις καμία Biquad μπας και τη βγάλουμε φτηνά και μαζικά ?

----------


## enaon

Υπάρχει μήπως άλλο τρωτό σημείο, πέρα από την σιλικόνη; 
Η απόδοση του biquad έχει να κάνει κυρίως με την προσοχή στην κατασκευή, παρά με το θεωρητικό σχέδιο. 
Δεδομένου οτι είναι λεπτή η κατασκευή του, μάλλον δεν θα είναι εύκολο να γίνει μαζικά, κρατώντας σταθερή απόδοση σε λογικό κόστος.

----------


## stardust

Eμένα πάντως μου πήρε νερό το feeder.Πραγματικά με τόσο σιλικόνη το θεωρούσα απίθανο κι όμως έγινε.

Δε θέλω 2,ένα θέλω να κάνω τη δουλειά μου

----------


## ngia

> Λοιπόν τώρα τελείωσα μια τελευταία δοκιμή πάνω σε ένα gilbertini συγκρίνοντας το με το αφρικάνικο κατάφερα να εντοπίσω το πρόβλημα και να βρω των τρόπο να του βελτιώσω την απολαβή κατά 3 db (Δηλαδή τόσο ώστε να μην υπάρχει διαφορά από το αφρικάνικο)


Τι τροποποίηση σκέφτηκες? 
Πρέπει να πετυχεις καλύτερο κέρδος, μικρότερους λοβούς (το ένα μέχρι ενός σημείου θα φέρει και το άλλο), αλλά και καλή προσαρμογή, ώστε να μην δημιουργείται πρόβλημα στην ευστάθεια των καρτών.




> Δεν μπορώ να ξέρω τι έχει τροποποιηθεί στους παραλοβούς αλλά συζητώντας με το Μauve βρήκαμε μια εύκολη πατέντα ώστε να μπορέσουμε να τους ελαττώσουμε. 
> Όπως διάβασα και σε κάποιο βιβλίο μπορώ να βάλλω ένα στεφάνη γύρω από το feed se απόσταση 1/4λ


Αν εννοείς απλή φλάτζα, δεν το δοκιμάσαμε, αν εννοείς ένα καπελάκι (παραλαγή του Chaparral feed) η δοκιμή δεν έδειξε διαφορά στο κέρδος ή στους λοβούς. 




> Όση θέλουν μπορούν να μου δώσουν πίσω το feed για να το διορθώσω ,τουλάχιστον στην απολαβή του (είναι απλή και γρήγορη δουλίτσα)


Μπράβο Στέλιο, αυτό εννοούσα πριν όταν έλεγα υποστήριξη σε ένα προιόν που παράγεται. 




> ΑΑΑ και μην στενοχωριέστε για την μόνωση η σιλικόνη που βάζω είναι ειδική μη συστελούμενη και την εμπιστεύομαι απόλυτα


Ίσως να βόλευε καλύτερα ένα πλαστικό καπάκι με χείλη - σαν κοντό καπέλο. Με τον τρόπο αυτό το νερό θα γλιστρούσε πάνω στα χείλη και δεν θα έμμπαινε μέσα (εκτός βέβαι αν το πιάτο είναι ανάποδα)




> Όσον αφορά της yaggi έχω έτοιμο κομμάτι στους 2,5 που το έχω ελέγξει και παίζει άριστα (δίνει κανα 2db παραπάνω ) Αλλά αφενός η κατασκευή του είναι αρκετά δύσκολη και αφετέρου θέλει μεγάλες πατέντες για την στερέωση του στο πιάτο. 
> Πραγματικά σκοτώνει το συγκεκριμένο ας το πούμε feed. Eνα τέτοιο έχω βάλει στον προφήτη Ηλία(από τα 3500 που έχουν κατασκευαστή) με 1,2 prime focus πιάτο και ο papashark τραβάει τα μαλλιά του .


Στέλιο, το "παίζει άριστα" , "σκοτώνει" είναι σχετικό. Πρέπει να δεις συγκριτικά διάγραμμα ακτινοβολίας, κέρδος, και στάσιμα.





> Ngia δεν μου δίνεις καμία Biquad μπας και τη βγάλουμε φτηνά και μαζικά ?


Κοίτα το πλεονέκτημα της , όσον αφορά την κατασκευή, είναι μικρότερο κόστος υλικών , ευκολότερη στήριξη, και το μειονέκτημα της είναι ότι θέλει περισσότερη ώρα στο εργαστήριο, πατέντα καλή για τη στεγανοποίηση της.
Προσωπικά, κυνηγώντας και το τελευταίο dB, θεωρώ ότι αξίζει τον περισσότερο κόπο, για μαζική παραγωγή ίσως να μην αξίζει τον κόπο-χρόνο.

----------


## MAuVE

> Όπως διάβασα και σε κάποιο βιβλίο μπορώ να βάλλω ένα στεφάνη γύρω από το feed se απόσταση 1/4λ


Στο ARRL Antenna Book που κοίταξα, λέει ότι το στεφάνι πρέπει να είναι 2λ σε εξωτερική διάμετρο και η απόσταση του από το χείλος ρυθμιζόμενη.

----------


## ngia

> Στο ARRL Antenna Book που κοίταξα, λέει ότι το στεφάνι πρέπει να είναι 2λ σε εξωτερική διάμετρο και η απόσταση του από το χείλος ρυθμιζόμενη.


Το οποίο μας βγαίνει σαν διαστάσεις αρκετά μεγάλο, οπότε αφενός είναι μη πρακτικό , αφετέρου σκίαζει αρκετά το πιάτο. Την απόσταση τη βρίσκεις εμπειρικά, εκεί που μεγιστοποιείται το κέρδος.
Φυσικά μπορεί να δοκιμαστεί και μικρότερο στεφάνι, η καπελάκι. Δεν νομίζω όμως ότι θα δούμε καμιά μεγάλη διαφορά, αφού όλη αυτή η οικογένεια feeder δουλεύει βέλτιστα για κάτοπτρα με f/D 0.3-0.4. 
Πρόχειρα έχουν δοκιμαστεί μικρές χοάνες, καπελάκια και άλλα ποίκιλα σαχλαμαράκια, προσαρμοσμένα στην μακρουλή cantenna και η μόνη διαφορά που μπόρεσα να δώ ήταν μείωση στο καρούλι με το σύρμα κόλλησης.

----------


## MAuVE

> αφετέρου σκίαζει αρκετά το πιάτο.


Μιλάμε για offset πιάτα.

Δεν βελτιώνει το gain, μείωνει την εκπομπή των χειλέων που είναι υπεύθυνη για τους οπίσθιους και παρασιτικούς λοβούς.

----------


## ngia

Αν είναι τόσο μεγάλη όσο πρέπει (2λ) αρχίζει να σκιάζει τόσο ώστε να μειώνει το κέρδος (είναι τεράστια) και αφετέρου δε μπορεί να στηριχθεί σωστά στο μπράτσο.
Αν είναι μικρό το χείλος η επίδραση δεν είναι τόσο σημαντική ώστε να μειώσει αισθητά τους λοβούς (δοκιμάστηκε με καπελάκι ύψους, πλατους περίπου 3cm)

Έχοντας μεγαλύτερη γωνία εκπομπής έχουμε σημαντικό Overspill, αυτό είναι το βασικό πρόβλημα, τα καπελάκια και το χείλος προσπαθούν να κάνουν το διάγραμμα ακτινοβολίας του feeder πιο κοφτερό, ώστε να μειώσουν την ακτινοβολία εκτός κατόπτρου. Για να υπάρξει όμως ουσιώδης βελτίωση έχουμε την αίσθηση ότι οι διαστάσεις πρέπει να γίνουν επαρκώς, δημιουργώντας όμως τότε άλλα προβλήματα.

----------


## MAuVE

Δες την πρότασή μου παραπάνω.

Περισσότερο αποδοτική θα είναι η σχεδίαση ενός νέου βραχίωνα παρά ενός νέου feeder.

Αφού όμως ο Στέλιος θέλει να βελτιώσει το feeder του, ας τον βοηθήσουμε στα πειράματά του.

----------


## ngia

> Περισσότερο αποδοτική θα είναι η σχεδίαση ενός νέου βραχίωνα παρά ενός νέου feeder


Μερικά πιατάκια έχουν βραχιώνα ο οποίος ξεκινά από την πλάτη του κατίπτρου. (έτσι έχεις και μεγαλύτερη μηχανική σταθερότητα)
Βάζοντας λίγη δύναμη (ή και περισσότερη) διαπίστωσα ότι εύκολα μπορούσα να το κάμψω ώστε να πάει καμιά πιθαμή πιο πέρα. Το θέμα είναι βέβαια ότι θέλει ένα βραχίωνα επέκτασης, και αρκετό τριμάρισμα ώστε να βρεις το σημείο εστίασης ακριβώς.




> Αφού όμως ο Στέλιος θέλει να βελτιώσει το feeder του, ας τον βοηθήσουμε στα πειράματά του.


Μια βέλτιστη cantenna έχει μήκος 20cm, διάμετρο 91μμ, μονόπολο 51μμ από πίσω, ύψος μονοπόλου 27μμ, από την επιφάνεια της cantenna και πάχος 4μμ. Ελλάτωση των στασίμων γίνεται με εισαγωγή στελέχους σε σημείο αντιδιαμετρικό της θέσης του μονοπόλου.
Ανάλογα το κάτοπτρο, η διάμετρος ίσως χρειαστεί να μεγαλώσει λίγο, αλλάζοντας παράλληλα και τη θέση του μονοπόλου.

----------


## john70

Η cantena είναι αποδεκτή σαν τύπος κεραίας ειδικά όταν πρόκειτε να "φωτισουμε" πιάτο . Μην ξεχνάμε ότι και τα LNB για τα δορυφορικά πιάτα έχουν cantena σαν κεραία . Απλά οι "Θεωριτικοί" της παρέας ας αναλάβουν να μελετήσουν ένα LNB , να δούνε και αναλύσουν την πιό πολύπλοκη απο την δική μας cantena που περιέχουν . LNB διαθέτω εγώ και αρκετά ανοικτά για μελέτη  ::

----------


## stelios #1540

> Eμένα πάντως μου πήρε νερό το feeder.Πραγματικά με τόσο σιλικόνη το θεωρούσα απίθανο κι όμως έγινε.
> 
> Δε θέλω 2,ένα θέλω να κάνω τη δουλειά μου



Και το συζητάς φέρτο πίσω να πάρεις και από τα καινούρια  ::

----------


## stelios #1540

Δεν θέλω να μπω στη διαδικασία του να αρχίσω να πειράζω το μπράτσο της κεραίας γιατί μετά είναι δεδομένο ότι θα υπάρχει ανάγκη χρήσης μόνο ενός τύπου πιάτου

Σκεφτικά απλά μήπως καταλήξουμε στις κατασκευή ενός καλόβολου feed που θα μπορεί να συνεργάζεστε αποδεκτά με τα περισσότερα πιάτα της αγοράς

Οφείλω να ομολογήσω ότι παρασύρθηκα κατά την κατασκευή του feed από την ως τώρα εμπειρία μου με το prime focus πιάτα που έχουν πολύ μικρό f/d

Για την μόνωση του feed έψαξα τη λύση με χυτό πλαστικό που θα αγκαλιάζει τα χίλια του feed αλλά δυστυχώς οι τιμές ήταν απαγορευτικές (Δηλαδή καλύτερα να αντικαταστήσω 5-6 παρά να κοστίζει το feed 15 euro ακριβότερα)

Μήπως τελικά η λύση είναι να πάμε σε prime focus πιάτα δεδομένου ότι βάζοντας ο καθένας της γνώσεις του και την τεχνητού μπορούμε να βγάλουμε ένα άριστο και φτηνό πιάτο 
Και να έχουμε και την υπερηφάνεια ότι έχουμε και κάτι μοναδικό…

Εγώ έχω καλούπια που μπορούν να δώσουν 80cm πιάτα με f/d 0.3 και 0.5

----------


## lambrosk

> Ngia δεν μου δίνεις καμία Biquad μπας και τη βγάλουμε φτηνά και μαζικά ?


Πιστεύω ότι θα είναι δύσκολο και ελπίζω αν όντως μας παιδέψει να μην χάσουμε χρόνο με αυτό...




> Μήπως τελικά η λύση είναι να πάμε σε prime focus πιάτα δεδομένου ότι βάζοντας ο καθένας της γνώσεις του και την τεχνητού μπορούμε να βγάλουμε ένα άριστο και φτηνό πιάτο 
> Και να έχουμε και την υπερηφάνεια ότι έχουμε και κάτι μοναδικό…


Θα μπορούσαμε (πρόθυμος να βοηθήσω περισσότερο στην συγγραφή γιατί υπάρχουν γνώστες του αντικειμένου) σε ένα tutorial για τους 2 τύπους πιάτων offset & prime focus και το πως λειτουργούν και μερικούς τύπους θεωρητικούς που ισχύουν. Έτσι ο πιατο-feeder ΑWΜΝ αγοραστής θα έχει την δυνατότητα χοντρικά να υπολογίσει και να πειραματιστεί ακόμα και με τον βραχίονα του πιάτου του αν είναι κάτι εκτος δουλεμένου αλλά και με το feeder.
Στείλτε μου πμ για οποιαδήποτε αγγαρειοδουλειά είμαι υπερ-πρόθυμος.

ΥΓ.Στέλιο αν θες feeder για δοκιμές έχω να σου δώσω ένα.Μου λές που και παραδίδεται εντός 24 ώρου στον χώρο σου...  ::

----------


## MAuVE

> Εγώ έχω καλούπια που μπορούν να δώσουν 80cm πιάτα με f/d 0.3 και 0.5


To F/D= 0,3 μου ακούγεται καλό γιά φώτισμα από patch antenna

Ο Δαμιανός είχε (τα είχε δώσει σαν δείγματα ο Λάμος ;) μία μικρή patch 7-8 dBi.

Δεν κάνετε καμία δοκιμή ;

----------


## ngia

> Μήπως τελικά η λύση είναι να πάμε σε prime focus πιάτα δεδομένου ότι βάζοντας ο καθένας της γνώσεις του και την τεχνητού μπορούμε να βγάλουμε ένα άριστο και φτηνό πιάτο 
> Και να έχουμε και την υπερηφάνεια ότι έχουμε και κάτι μοναδικό…


Έχοντας μικρότερο f/d ίσως είναι πιο εύκολο το feeder. Το κέρδος ίσως να είναι παρόμοιο με αυτό του offset αν χρησιμοποιήσουμε 80άρια.
Οι μπροστινοί λοβοί με κατάλληλο feeder ίσως μπορέσουμε να τους μικρύνουμε. Το γεγονός ότι στο οffset το feeder κοιτά ψηλά, ενώ στο prime κοιτά στον ορίζοντα, ίσως δώσει μεγαλύτερους οπίσθιους λοβούς στο prime.
Όλα αυτά είναι βέβαια θεωρητικές υποθέσεις και πρέπει να φτιάξουμε ένα πρωτότυπο και να κάνουμε συγκριτικές δοκιμές ώστε να δούμε αν βγαίνει κάτι καλύτερο. Εδώ μπορείς να βοηθήσεις πολύ.

----------


## john70

Γενικά τα Prime focus υπερτερούν σε σχέση με τα offset ακόμα και στην ευκολία σκόπευσης . Αλλά μην ξεχνάμε ότι θα έχουν μεγαλύτερη αντίσταση στον αέρα , και δεν θα μπορούνε πια να ξεγελάνε τους γείτονες ότι ειναι δορυφορικά . Ακόμα για να πετύχεις καλά χαρακτηριστικά και στιβαρή κατασκευή το κόστος θα ανέβει αρκετά . Ο Στέλιος μπορεί να μας πεί ένα ενδεικτικό κόστος για τα παλια δικίας τους παραγωγής πιάτο prime focus 1 μέτρου , Feed για τους 2,5 Ghz και mount (Αν θυμάμαι καλά κοντά στα 200.000 δρχ)

----------


## stelios #1540

Κόστιζαν 200.000 γιατί κάποιοι ζούσαν κάποτε από αυτό 
(Και βέβαια πέρα από την πλάκα ήταν και μια πολύ δύσκολη κατασκευή)

Αλλά επειδή εγώ δεν ζω από αυτό και επειδή γουστάρω να κάνω το hobby μου δεν είναι ανάγκη να έχω και κανά ουσιαστικό κέρδος

Λυπάμαι να βλέπω τα μηχανήματα να σκουριάζουν


Και για να κάνουμε δουλεία γρήγορα παρέχω και αύριο κιόλας το τελευταίο 60cm prime focus πιάτο που παράχθηκε… σε όποιον έχει τι διάθεση να κάνει δοκιμές

(To ταψί είναι από καλούπι που βγάζει μέχρι και 80cm και έχεις εστιακή απόσταση 250mm)

----------


## ysam

Οπα, το αγοράζω!

-Γιάννης

----------


## Acinonyx

> Μήπως τελικά η λύση είναι να πάμε σε prime focus πιάτα δεδομένου ότι βάζοντας ο καθένας της γνώσεις του και την τεχνητού μπορούμε να βγάλουμε ένα άριστο και φτηνό πιάτο 
> Και να έχουμε και την υπερηφάνεια ότι έχουμε και κάτι μοναδικό…
> 
> 
> Έχοντας μικρότερο f/d ίσως είναι πιο εύκολο το feeder. Το κέρδος ίσως να είναι παρόμοιο με αυτό του offset αν χρησιμοποιήσουμε 80άρια.
> Οι μπροστινοί λοβοί με κατάλληλο feeder ίσως μπορέσουμε να τους μικρύνουμε. Το γεγονός ότι στο οffset το feeder κοιτά ψηλά, ενώ στο prime κοιτά στον ορίζοντα, ίσως δώσει μεγαλύτερους οπίσθιους λοβούς στο prime.
> Όλα αυτά είναι βέβαια θεωρητικές υποθέσεις και πρέπει να φτιάξουμε ένα πρωτότυπο και να κάνουμε συγκριτικές δοκιμές ώστε να δούμε αν βγαίνει κάτι καλύτερο. Εδώ μπορείς να βοηθήσεις πολύ.


Να προσθέσω ότι το μέγεθος των δευτερευόντων λοβών - είτε εμπρόσθιων είτε οπίσθιων - εξαρτάται κυρίως από το διάγραμμα ακτινοβολίας του feeder και πολύ λιγότερο από το κάτοπτρο. Από εκει και πέρα όσο το feeder πλησιάζει στο κάτοπτρο η κατανομή πεδίου πάνω του γίνεται λιγότερο ομοιόμορφη και αυξάνονται οι εμπρόσθιοι λοβοί. Όσο απομακρύνεται, αυξάνεται η ομοιομορφία, μικράινουν οι εμπρόσθιοι λοβοί αλλά η γωνία εστίασης του κατόπτρου μικραίνει και μεγαλύτερο μέρος του διαγράμματος ακτινοβολίας βρίσκεται έξω από αυτή με αποτέλεσμα να μεγαλώνουν οι οπίσθιοι λοβοι. Προφανώς το καλύτερο διάγραμμα θα το είχε ένα κάτοπτρο με feeder το οποίο δεν έχει καθόλου πλευρικούς λοβους. Αυτό όμως δεν είναι εφικτό και γι'αυτο πρέπει να βρεθεί η "χρυσή τομή" μεταξύ των εμπρόσθιων και οπίσθιων λοβών. Τώρα μία κεραία με μικρότερο f/d αναγκαστικά χρείάζεται feeder με μικροτερη απολαβή από κάποια με μεγαλύτερο f/d. Ένα feeder μιρκότερης απολαβής είναι πιο εύκολο να κατασκευαστεί με μικρότερους πλευρικούς λοβους αλλά δημιουργεί κλιμακούμενη κατανομή πεδίου στο κάτοπτρο σε σχέση με ένα με μεγάλο f/d στο οποίο η κατανομή είναι σχεδόν ομοιόμορφη.

----------

